# Will you use the PEX made in China?



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Only if you pay my way in first class on the plane ride to go install it.....:w00t:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

What happened to the thread starter? The new guy started the thread....


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I trashed it.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

:boxing:Thats what Im talking about Ron! You da man! I figured thats what happened that why I posted a smart ass reply:thumbup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

It appears to be the same person that 1st started the chine pex story but now goes by a new member name.

nbrunzhou is also nbwendy

See


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Gotcha...


----------



## nbrunzhou (Jul 16, 2008)

why trashed my thread???Moderator?? I only wanna discuss with you and other plumbers. And I wanna get a servey if possible. Did I do something wrong???


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Guess you didnt read the fine print at the top of the page... Or should I say large print!


----------



## nbrunzhou (Jul 16, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> It appears to be the same person that 1st started the chine pex story but now goes by a new member name.
> 
> nbrunzhou is also nbwendy
> 
> See


 nbrunzhou is also nbwendy. Right. I am nbwendy. I don't know why you shut My ID:nbwendy. Could you please tell me why???? I am confussed.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Talk with the admin on here Nathan, if you want to advertise your product, I'm sure for a fee you can get advertisement space, don't push a product on us.


----------



## nbrunzhou (Jul 16, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> Guess you didnt read the fine print at the top of the page... Or should I say large print!


 Is my topic hurting you or injure someone???


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Plumber's Only!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Second that!


----------



## nbrunzhou (Jul 16, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Talk with the admin on here Nathan, if you want to advertise your product, I'm sure for a fee you can get advertisement space, don't push a product on us.


 I don't push my product to you. right?? is the topic pushed the product??? There was nothing about my product. I just wanna discuss with others. I only ASK: will you use PEX pipe made in China? is it wrong??? I think it's nothing to say with my product. right?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Guess you forgot to read the site guidlines before you joined again right?


----------



## nbrunzhou (Jul 16, 2008)

service guy said:


> Plumber's Only!


 I am a plumber too.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

On what side of a tank type water closet does the water stub out on?


----------



## nbrunzhou (Jul 16, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> Guess you forgot to read the site guidlines before you joined again right?


 thank you for your reminding.I read it. And I don't wanna advertise here. And I only wanna discuss something which will happen in the plumber's work. I've no other thoughts.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

nbrunzhou said:


> I am a plumber too.


That's cool, why not get involved in the other topics being discussed, instead of only asking about pex made in China, we purchase our pex from supply houses, where do you buy your pex at? What supply houses do you have there in China?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> On what side of a tank type water closet does the water stub out on?


let me guess, he did not get the answer right:laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Never answered... Just thought Id throw that out there for laughs:thumbup:


----------



## nbrunzhou (Jul 16, 2008)

USP45 said:


> let me guess, he did not get the answer right:laughing:


 you know, here is day time. I will only have a little time to be online in the forum.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

And??


----------



## nbrunzhou (Jul 16, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> And??


 I am new. And some professional question I can't answer. And my English is not very good. sorry.


----------



## nbrunzhou (Jul 16, 2008)

And I think I will learn more and more about the plumper from all of you.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

So, where do you get your left handed teflon tape at and on what fittings does it be used on?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

RLMAO:w00t:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> RLMAO:w00t:


You like that huh? Sort of reminds me of when my wife makes peanut butter and jelly sandwich's. I hate it when she puts the dang peanut butter on top, it sticks to the roof of my mouth. Wish she could learn to make them right for a change:whistling2:


----------



## nbrunzhou (Jul 16, 2008)

USP45 said:


> So, where do you get your left handed teflon tape at and on what fittings does it be used on?


 teflon tape, what's this meaning? sorry?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

nbrunzhou said:


> teflon tape, what's this meaning? sorry?


Why did you sign up on here, this is for plumbers only, which your not.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Teflon, its so the eggs dont stick to the pan


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

:thumbup: I hear ya on that I prefer to mix it up in a bowl so it is evenly mixed!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Why did you sign up on here, this is for plumbers only, which your not.


dead give away aint it Ron, let the cat loose:thumbup:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Rlmaooo!!!!!:w00t: I prefer to grease my cookie sheet with slick-um so they glide right off.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Dang! If he dont know about teflon tape, I hate to send him out for some pipe dope!


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I have some left-handed pipe wrenches for sale if anyone is interested. They cost triple what normal wrenches cost, but they're left-handed so its worth it because of safety.:yes:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Might come back with a tube of chapstick and a blow torch!


----------



## nbrunzhou (Jul 16, 2008)

as a matter of fact, I only know about a little of plumber. Only know how to connect the pipe and pipe fittings. what I know is speculative. And I don't have no experience. and I don't know some special word in English.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

How much for the left handed pipe wrench?
I tightened some fittings with the right handed ones now I need to get them off quick!


----------



## nbrunzhou (Jul 16, 2008)

USP45 said:


> Dang! If he dont know about teflon tape, I hate to send him out for some pipe dope!


Sorry.Don't use him. I am a girl.:blink:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

USP45 said:


> How much for the left handed pipe wrench?
> I tightened some fittings with the right handed ones now I need to get them off quick!


6", 14", 18", 24" $800 for the set. They are special order limited edition lefty wrenches.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Dang... I just sold my left handed fitting remover.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

nbrunzhou said:


> as a matter of fact, I only know about a little of plumber. Only know how to connect the pipe and pipe fittings. what I know is speculative. And I don't have no experience. and I don't know some special word in English.



Your on the wrong forum move along.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Service guy, let me think about that for a couple of days. 
Got to keep the left handed crew members from filing unfair work practice law suits against me!


----------



## nbrunzhou (Jul 16, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Your on the wrong forum move along.


 But I think I can learn some profession knowlege from this forum.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

You Are Not Welcome Here. Only PROFESSIONAL LICENSED PLUMBERS. Get Out.:ban::2guns::chinese:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

NO!


----------



## nbrunzhou (Jul 16, 2008)

service guy said:


> You Are Not Welcome Here. Only PROFESSIONAL LICENSED PLUMBERS. Get Out.:ban::2guns::chinese:


 Everyone can be professional plumber if he wanna learn. And there is no word to say :not PROFESSIONAL plumber is baned. why don't you welcome? I thought you are friendly people. but now I feel disappointed.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

nbrunzhou said:


> But I think I can learn some profession knowlege from this forum.



What purpose would that knowledge serve?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Enough already, don't know why you can't understand the forum is for pro's only, this thread will be closed.


----------

